

HowsItGoin - mikeaag
http://howsitgo.in

======
fredrivett
Hey guys. I'm one of the co-founders of HowsItGoin, you can find more details
about it here (wearecontrast.com/2015/01/month-1-introducing-howsitgoin/) or
feel free to add a comment and I'll respond as soon as I can.

~~~
acmecorps
I like the idea, I'm using it to force me to do some record keeping of what
I'm doing everyday. Can it email everyday at a certain time to answer the
questions?

~~~
mikeaag
hey acmecorps, glad you to hear you're planning to use HowsItGoin. We don't
have emails implemented currently, but they are at the top of our to-do list.
You can keep up-to-date with our progress at
[https://twitter.com/wecontrast](https://twitter.com/wecontrast) :D

